# steubenville boat launch



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

been hitting on and off the 3 days a couple times a day.2day was the best so far ended up with 6 smallie's all over 12'' two biggest were twin's 16'' some were around 14 smallies and doz or so eyes mostly small under 10'' biggest 17'' all released 2 be enjoyed another day. all fish caught on 1/8oz jighead//3'' chartuse tail//4#line


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

by BOAT? or shore? (sounds like shore) No sauger or crappies?
I was told that KINGS CREEK & it's mouth is a great place to 'search'. ;>)
& the N side of the Island is a good place to anchor at night for cats.
lol,,, do you concur? ;>)

We are going to try hard to get down to the River today. I'll Report back if I do.

Thanks


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

no boat had 2 sell when I got sick 6yrs ago!i just been throwing all around the boat ramp 1st yr I got back into fishing since my operation 5yrs ago.i know the mouth of crosscreek in mingo just south of Steubenville can be realy hot this time of yr and co rd 56 and rt 7 is a good spot 2.no crappy at all couple of saugers but mostly little green eyes 10'' or so! did hit it twice 2day had 4 hits and landed 3 smallie's 1 was a keeper 14''!!!!


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Tried the marina this morning. Nothing. Same thing at the dam 

Spent afternoon at Jefferson Lake T least the panfish were cooperating. Pre spawn


----------

